# Gibt es denn keine "Guten" mehr? - DayZ



## dr.goodwill (13. Mai 2013)

Hallo zusammen,


Verzeiht mir, aber ich muss mal etwas los werden.
Ich spiele seid ca. 2 Wochen DayZ mit nem Kumpel zusammen.
Alles in allem ein echt nettes Spiel bzw. Mod.

Gestern, wir waren sehr gut gerüstet, haben ein paar Zelte gefunden, kam uns jemand auf einer Wiese entgegen.
Wir fragten vorsichtig ob er gute oder schlechte Absichten hatte. (Klar, jeder kann falsch Antworten).

Da er keine Waffe in der Hand hielt näherten wir uns, kurz darauf beantwortet er unsere Frage, das er nichts dabei habe. 
Und dann....

Hat er uns erschossen. Erst mich, mein Kumpel versuchte noch abzuhauen, aber....

Da ich mir doch echt die Anfrage stellen, ob ich oder die anderen einen an der Waffel haben...?!

PS: Anfangs, wir haben das Spiel kurz nach Aufkommen schon mal angelockt, konnten wir mit vielen rum laufen und jetzt?


----------



## ParaD0x1 (13. Mai 2013)

Deinen letzten Satz verstehe ich nicht wirklich, aber ich töte auch jeden der mir vertraut... just for fun 
So ist das Leben als Bandit nunmal


----------



## dr.goodwill (13. Mai 2013)

ParaD0x1 schrieb:


> Deinen letzten Satz verstehe ich nicht wirklich, aber ich töte auch jeden der mir vertraut... just for fun
> So ist das Leben als Bandit nunmal



Huch, da ist mir nen Fehler unterlaufen. Was ich sagen wollte:
Als der Mod rauskam haben wir den ne kurze Zeit gespielt, da waren noch viele dabei die gemeinsam agieren wollten...

Zum anderen: Ja, klar. Als Bandit gar keine Frage, aber es gibt auch noch Leute die nicht auf erschießen sind. 
Was ich daraus lerne ist auch jeden und alles zu erschießen, obwohl es gar nicht notwendig ist...


----------



## ParaD0x1 (13. Mai 2013)

Das Problem ist ja eher, das die ganzen "guten" Spieler zurzeit auf den offiziellen Release der Standalone warten.
Ich hab ja natürlich auch meine Gruppe und so, aber als einzelner denkst du dir in sonen Situationen:
"schau mal an, da ist ne kleine Gruppe ... Mal schauen ob die sich freuen wenn sie unte Feuer genommen werden! "

Das macht mir und anderen einfach Spaß .. nicht falsch verstehen (:


Aber dort ist ja wieder das spannende am Game, du musst deine komplette Umgebung in Sicht behalten und jeden den du nicht kennst... glaub ihm nicht!


----------



## nanocore (13. Mai 2013)

Ich habe einen aktuellen Day Z Server am laufen, er ist nur gerade offline. Wenn sich genug Leute finden starte ich ihn gerne wieder, bin auch eher der friendly Player..


----------



## kero81 (13. Mai 2013)

Das is bei mir situationsbedingt. Im Normalfall frage ich erst ob jmd friendly ist. War zwar auch mal anders aber egal. Ich finde aber nicht schlimm gekillt zu werden, ist nur ein Spiel. Schreib mir mal Ne ob dann spielen wir zusammen wenn du magst. Lege auch gerne meine Waffen ab falls du jetzt niemandem mehr vertraust. 

P.s. ich Hosts den Server de 641, ist ein offizieller hive.


----------



## Deeron (13. Mai 2013)

Wenn mir jemand gut erklären kann, wie ich das Game auf meinem neuen Rechner zum laufen bekomme, würd eich mich gerne einer Gruppe anschließen


----------



## Robonator (13. Mai 2013)

Deeron schrieb:


> Wenn mir jemand gut erklären kann, wie ich das Game auf meinem neuen Rechner zum laufen bekomme, würd eich mich gerne einer Gruppe anschließen


 
Arma 2 Installieren, Updaten und dann z.B. den DayZCommander runterladen und mit diesem dann den Arma 2 Beta Patch und DayZ installieren. Über den DayZCommander kannst du dann auch gleich nach Servern suchen und filtern ohne das Game starten zu müssen.


----------



## Deeron (13. Mai 2013)

Ich hatte bloß bei den letzten versuchen das Problem, das dayz und der betapatch sich nicht mit allen (offiziellen) addons... Also baf und pmc


----------



## Robonator (13. Mai 2013)

Doch das tut er. Hab selber die Arma X Version wo die Addons mitbei sind und es läuft einwandfrei. Da muss der Fehler woanders liegen


----------



## ParaD0x1 (13. Mai 2013)

Deeron schrieb:


> Ich hatte bloß bei den letzten versuchen das Problem, das dayz und der betapatch sich nicht mit allen (offiziellen) addons... Also baf und pmc


 
Hast du auch Arma2 original?! .. Weil ich hatte auch das Problem das ich die Version mit den ganzen Addons gekauft hatte, aber kein ArmA2 :/
Wenn das fehlt, kauf dir die Arma X oder lad dir Arma2:Free runter über Steam einfach


----------



## dr.goodwill (13. Mai 2013)

Freut mich über die rege Beteiligung. 

Grundsätzlich finde ich es auch nicht schlimm gekillt zu werden. Aber dann bitte direkt und nicht so hinten herum...
Nun denn, wenn ich dazu komme (heute Abend) schreibe ich ausführlich wie am besten DayZ zu installieren ist. 
Hat bei mir zu erst auch nicht geklappt...

Zum Gruppenthema: Mein Opa sagte immer: Vertrauen ist gut, Kontrolle ist besser!
Klar, wenn man mal gemeinsam spielt. Ich komme darauf zurück.


----------



## Shona (13. Mai 2013)

ParaD0x1 schrieb:


> Das Problem ist ja eher, das die ganzen "guten" Spieler zurzeit auf den offiziellen Release der Standalone warten.


 Oder DayZ Origins spielen  (der Mod im Mod) bei dem man viel mehr möglichkeiten hat z. B. kann man ein Haus bauen in dem man sicher ist.

Ich warte aber wirklich auf die Standalone und spiele definitiv kein Dayz vorher mehr 
Vobei ich auch sagen muss das wir immer gerne geholfen hätten aber man wird so oder so nnur über den haufen geschossen.
Somit haben wir auch jeden über den haufen geschossen der uns über den weg lief anders ging es gar nicht mehr


----------



## dr.goodwill (13. Mai 2013)

Shona schrieb:


> Oder DayZ Origins spielen  (der Mod im Mod) bei dem man viel mehr möglichkeiten hat z. B. kann man ein Haus bauen in dem man sicher ist.
> 
> Ich warte aber wirklich auf die Standalone und spiele definitiv kein Dayz vorher mehr
> Vobei ich auch sagen muss das wir immer gerne geholfen hätten aber man wird so oder so nnur über den haufen geschossen.
> Somit haben wir auch jeden über den haufen geschossen der uns über den weg lief anders ging es gar nicht mehr



Und warum spielst du es nicht mehr? Das du warten willst ist mir klar, aber warum dann nicht weiter spielen?


----------



## kero81 (14. Mai 2013)

Shona schrieb:


> Oder DayZ Origins spielen  (der Mod im Mod) bei dem man viel mehr möglichkeiten hat z. B. kann man ein Haus bauen in dem man sicher ist.
> 
> Ich warte aber wirklich auf die Standalone und spiele definitiv kein Dayz vorher mehr
> Vobei ich auch sagen muss das wir immer gerne geholfen hätten aber man wird so oder so nnur über den haufen geschossen.
> Somit haben wir auch jeden über den haufen geschossen der uns über den weg lief anders ging es gar nicht mehr


 
LOL, ich flieg ja sogar mit dem heli zu irgendwelchen Russen die Morphin brauchen und werd nicht abgeknallt. Selbst Banditen freuen sich wenn ich komme und helfe. Kommt halt auch immer drauf an wie man sich präsentiert.


----------



## Shona (14. Mai 2013)

dr.goodwill schrieb:


> Und warum spielst du es nicht mehr? Das du warten willst ist mir klar, aber warum dann nicht weiter spielen?


Weil einfach zuviel vorgefallen ist  Alleine der Support aka Patches war ein grauss, eine Zeitlang, wenn man für ein popeliges Hotfix Wochenlang warten muss dann vergeht einem einfach der Spass.
Alleine diese netten Grafikbugs damals, waren dann für mich und mit denen ich gespielt habe das absolute Ende bzw. haben wir dann einen Privaten Hive gemacht und diese Hotfixes, die durch die Community erstellt wurden, selbst gemacht aber irgendwann war einfach die Luft raus und es hat null spass gemacht.

Mal davon abgesehn das ich mich auch mit dem internen Support von DayZ ein wenig bekriegt habe via Supporttickets und man ansich da sehr schnell sehen kann das diese sich für nichts interessieren.
Ansich wollte ich nur wissen wieso man kein PW auf den Server machen darf und das es nach DE gesetz (angeblich) rechtens sei, dies interessierte sie nicht da man angebliche inen Vertrag abgeschlossen hat und den Regeln zustimmt wen man den Server "mietet". Dies ist/war aber nicht der Fall, dort gibt es weder ein Feld das man irgend etwas zustimmt noch stehen die regeln da. Somit hat man ansich nie etwas zugestimmt und das habe ich denen dann auch geschrieben und daraufhin wurde mein Ticket geschlossen (2x weil ich es nochmal geöffnet habe)

Ende vom Lied war ich hab mich direkt an Bohemia gewendet und die haben sich dann darum gekümmert, was dabei raus kam weiss ich nicht.



kero81 schrieb:


> LOL, ich flieg ja sogar mit dem heli zu irgendwelchen Russen die Morphin brauchen und werd nicht abgeknallt. Selbst Banditen freuen sich wenn ich komme und helfe. Kommt halt auch immer drauf an wie man sich präsentiert.


 Das stimmt schon aber wenn man eben nimmer nur abgeknallt wurde dann vertraut man keinem mehr so schnell


----------



## Deeron (15. Mai 2013)

ParaD0x1 schrieb:


> Hast du auch Arma2 original?! .. Weil ich hatte auch das Problem das ich die Version mit den ganzen Addons gekauft hatte, aber kein ArmA2 :/
> Wenn das fehlt, kauf dir die Arma X oder lad dir Arma2:Free runter über Steam einfach



Ich hab mir arma x gekauft. Ist also dementsprechend dabei.


----------

